# Yavaş



## HighTime

Dear all.

I was listening to some Arabic speakers having a conversation on a cassette, one person made a point and then the other answered him showing him that he was wrong by using a Turkish expression, saying, 'Yaawash, Yaawash, as the Turks would say ...' does anybody know what this means?

So it sounded like: 'Yaawash, Yaawash,' or 'Yawaash, Yawaash.'

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Black4blue

*Yavaş* means slow/slowly.


----------



## HighTime

Many thanks Black4blue!  Much appreciated. It fits the context.

Could it also be translated as, 'Slow down?'


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello HighTime,

Yes, you may say: "Slow down.", 

but as far as I have seen, especially Americans say: 

"_Easy, easy._" in such circumstances in daily language.


----------



## HighTime

Thank you!


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

For some reason the colloquial arabic equivalent of slowly, which is şıwey şıwey, sounds like the opposite of yavaş yavaş. Something that I wonder.


----------



## ancalimon

ecdadihifzeylerdi said:


> For some reason the colloquial arabic equivalent of slowly, which is şıwey şıwey, sounds like the opposite of yavaş yavaş. Something that I wonder.



There are other anomalies like this between Arabic and Turkic.

For example the symmetrical opposite (reversed horizontally and vertically) of the word Allah (without elif) in Arabic is the same as Tengri written in continuous hand writing using old Turkic alphabet.


----------

